# Your favorite fixed blade tanto...?



## Milt G. (Sep 14, 2011)

Hello,
What is your favorite fixed blade tanto knife, and why?
Do you prefer a particular blade length?

I currently favor the Cold Steel Recon model in VG1-San Mai steel. It sports a 7 inch blade.
I like the overall balance, and feel of the handle. I do think that the balance could be better with a blade an inch shorter.

I have owned many in the past, though. My all time favorite is probably the Cold Steel Master Tanto.
The CRKT Hissatsu has been a favorite, as well. Taiwan used to produce some very nice "budget priced" Tanto knives, as well.

Anyone have any experience with the Paul Chen Tactical Tanto? Or the Sog Tsunami?
I am hesitant to go too traditional in the blade make-up, (Paul Chen) due to the extra work it takes to maintain the forged carbon steel blade.
I guess I am lazy. 

Much thanks, in advance, for your replies! 
Milt G.


----------



## No Such User (Sep 19, 2011)

Heaven forbid I ever actually needed to kit up with a fixed blade I would walk into the kitchen, grab the first kitchen knife I find, wrap a tea-towel around it as a sheath and hit the road. The tea-towel can be used to both stop my 'nads from being inadvertently cut off and for mopping up blood, so it's a win win scenario.

Anything else is a toy.


----------



## Milt G. (Sep 20, 2011)

Dal Hampton said:


> Heaven forbid I ever actually needed to kit up with a fixed blade I would walk into the kitchen, grab the first kitchen knife I find, wrap a tea-towel around it as a sheath and hit the road. The tea-towel can be used to both stop my 'nads from being inadvertently cut off and for mopping up blood, so it's a win win scenario.
> 
> Anything else is a toy.



Hello,
So, I take it you favor a kitchen knife?
Interesting.  

Thank you,
Milt G.


----------



## Cyriacus (Sep 20, 2011)

Just about any Gerber with a Thin (Thin as in not broad) Blade, and about 10CM to it.


----------



## Christian Soldier (Jun 28, 2012)

I have the recon tanto in San mai III and I like it a lot too. I don't really use it often but it'd make a great fighting knife and a decent combat knife too. It's a little hard to conceal compared to the Kobun but if you are wearing a heavy coat you can't really tell.


----------



## frank raud (Jul 6, 2012)

Christian Soldier said:


> I have the recon tanto in San mai III and I like it a lot too. I don't really use it often but it'd make a great fighting knife and a decent combat knife too. It's a little hard to conceal compared to the Kobun but if you are wearing a heavy coat you can't really tell.



What's the difference between a fighting knife and a combat knife?


----------



## Christian Soldier (Jul 7, 2012)

frank raud said:


> What's the difference between a fighting knife and a combat knife?



_Generally_, a fighting knife is very seldom used for chores so it can stay razor sharp for fighting and a combat knife is used all the time (often they have thicker blades) and is therefore not as sharp, but sharp enough to fight if you had to.

That's about as concise as I can word it, hopefully that makes sense.


----------



## sneaky blade (Oct 3, 2012)

Mine is the large TDI Tanto. I like it for the feel, balance, speed and it works with the system I have trained in.


----------

